# [/var] No puedo crear archivos en /var/  (Solucionado)

## diegomichel

Ayer hice una actualizacion con muchos paquetes de kde4, y hoy que quize usar emerge ya no funcionaba.

 *Quote:*   

> $ emerge layman
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

Tambien trate de crear el archivo manualmente 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mybox ~ $ touch /var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile
> 
> touch: setting times of `/var/db/.pkg.portage_lockfile': No such file or directory
> ...

 

Pero por alguna razon touch no quiere funcionar, en ese directorio... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mybox ~ $ touch /var/test
> 
> touch: setting times of `/var/test': No such file or directory
> ...

 

mmm que le paso a mi directorio /var/ ?

 *Quote:*   

> mybox ~ $ ls -lh /
> 
> total 141M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K Mar 25 13:56 bin
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mybox ~ $ cat /etc/fstab 
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.45 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.36-zen1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Si alguien me puede ayudar estaria muy agredecido, saludos.

----------

## Txema

Ayudaría que pusieras una lista con los paquetes actualizados, ¿no estaría python entre ellos?

Un saludo.

----------

## diegomichel

Si fue lo que pense primero, pero no era eso, ya que tengo instalado tanto python 2.6 como 2.7 pero tengo como default el 2.6...

Como sea al parecer se resolvio al actualizar el kernel, pudo haber sido que al descargarse el nuevo kernel, se cambio el link the /usr/src/linux al nuevo directorio del codigo, y eso creo algun tipo de conflicto, pero no se como realmente funciona xD.

----------

## pelelademadera

a mi me ha pasado varias veces en nuevas instalaciones...

siempre soluciono con un 

chmod 1777 /var/tmp

----------

